# Jamjar BONG



## leafminer (Apr 19, 2009)

Impossible to buy a bong where I live. And I don't fancy getting one delivered, thanks. :fid:

So I decided I had to make my own. Here's what I used:

Parts

8 in. of quarter-inch copper pipe.
1 jamjar or similar. Mine was a garlic jar  so I had to boil it.
1 piece of a brass 120V ES light-bulb holder, the type used by a standard lamp for example. Not the old fashioned ceramic older. 
1 metal top of a salt cellar. But you could use instead a circular metal gauze disk.
Epoxy glue.
2 ft. clear plastic 1/4 in. tube.

Tools
Hand or electric drill and 1/4 in. bit.
Tube cutter or hacksaw

Method
Cut the copper tube with a hacksaw or  tube cutter into two pieces, one about 1 in. long, and the rest, to suit the height of your jar.

If possible, flare the end of the long tube.

Mix a small amount of epoxy glue, and glue the flared end of the tube into the brass lampholder base.
Since we don't want to be packing bud and burning it on epoxy  then we place the metal top of a pepper pot - as it happens, just the right size - into the lampholder part, to act as a pipe bowl. Glue it in around the edge, using the minimum possible epoxy. Or press in a disk of metal gauze.

Drill the metal lid of the jar in two places and insert the tubes as seen in the pictures. Epoxy them in place. Allow everything to cure for 24 hours then boil everything to remove any impurities.:stuff-1125699181_i_

My pipe works great but I have some improvements in mind. More on this, later. Comments invited!


----------



## Alistair (Apr 19, 2009)

That's a rather nifty device you've created.  Be sure to explain the improvements sometime.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 19, 2009)

#1 idea: To create tiny bubbles I thought of putting a short length of plastic 1/4 tube on the bottom of the 'inlet' pipe and piercing it with a hot needle to make many small holes, a bit like an air stone.


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 19, 2009)

nice ghetto rig, but really, thats what u used. think alil bit more outside da box bro.bi have 4 ghetto riged bongs bongs and they all RIP!!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 19, 2009)

I love it.  We should have a homemade bong contest!


----------



## houseoftreasure (Apr 20, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I love it. We should have a homemade bong contest!


This is a plan I am all on top of. I'll have pics posted tomorrow.


----------



## houseoftreasure (Apr 20, 2009)

ostpicsworthless: 
Love the jar! Made several my self. Hope you like the plan:hubba:.
[ h i j a c k ]

I won't enter this one because all the pieces are store bought for this application, however, just to get the dang nabbit thing going... Here's one of our coke bottle's.

The Plastic carb is obviously for heat reduction, this bowl PACKS a p/b unch.:fly: 

This particular set up, generally serves best as a steam roller, as the stem angle makes bong set up exacting to use, and there-fore tedious after having used a couple times. (I get too stoned to operate the thing at the right angle to not drink the "NOT COKE" but actually BONG WATER, or keep the stem in the water.) The coke bottle appearance, makes me REALLY thirsty so, I OFTEN do not put water in it at all.


----------



## GMT (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks well for a diy job but are you 100% sure that the metals used are safe, the copper stikes me as not being a very safe material...one of those sneeky feelings so i could be 110% wrong.

I've never seen any bong for sale in the shops that used copper tube so i assume there is a reason, you might want to investigate that a bit.

Good job tho k+.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 20, 2009)

That is quite a bong, too, houseoftreasure.  It is so anatomically correct that I diagnosed it as a male immediately


----------



## leafminer (Apr 20, 2009)

houseoftreasure said:
			
		

> ostpicsworthless:
> Love the jar! Made several my self. Hope you like the plan:hubba:.
> [ h i j a c k ]
> 
> ...



Plastic carb? How does that work exactly? I take it that you use the bottle horizontally ... I can imagine getting a mouthful of bong water 
- Interesting and wierd design!


----------



## leafminer (Apr 20, 2009)

GMT said:
			
		

> Looks well for a diy job but are you 100% sure that the metals used are safe, the copper stikes me as not being a very safe material...one of those sneeky feelings so i could be 110% wrong.
> 
> I've never seen any bong for sale in the shops that used copper tube so i assume there is a reason, you might want to investigate that a bit.
> 
> Good job tho k+.


Copper is fine as long as you don't boil acidic foods in copper pans, it destroys vitamin C. I don't think I expect to get any vitamin C from inhaling bud, though 
The probable reason copper is not used in bongs is simple:  it is expensive! The bowl is steel which is fine, and the outer cover is brass, also fine. The only thing that worries me is the epoxy, so I baked the pipe in the oven a good long time to harden it off.
It's years since I used a bong and I got the impression last night that the high has a different quality compared to a joint. Am I right?

PS Great, look forward to the competition!


----------



## GMT (Apr 20, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Copper is fine as long as you don't boil acidic foods in copper pans, it destroys vitamin C. I don't think I expect to get any vitamin C from inhaling bud, though
> The probable reason copper is not used in bongs is simple: it is expensive! The bowl is steel which is fine, and the outer cover is brass, also fine. The only thing that worries me is the epoxy, so I baked the pipe in the oven a good long time to harden it off.
> It's years since I used a bong and I got the impression last night that the high has a different quality compared to a joint. Am I right?
> 
> PS Great, look forward to the competition!


 
Good to know you seem sure but just thought i'd throw it out there, better to ask if im unsure seen a few folk make bongs out of some scarey stuff on the forums.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 20, 2009)

If copper gets hot enough and you inhale the fumes it IS very toxic!


----------



## leafminer (Apr 21, 2009)

That's why I used steel for the bowl . . .


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 21, 2009)

lol yea soo here are just 3 outa many homemade bongs i gots.

View attachment glowdadark.bmp

this glows in the dark n rips like a god, made from florecent tube protector.

View attachment hmbiong.bmp

this was mad outa scrap colord pvc pipe, n i bought the colored tubes.. veryyy cool!

View attachment bongng.bmp

i got this bigg glass ball from work, drilled a whole in it to put a slide n bout a tubing for mouth peice.


----------



## stonedrone (Apr 22, 2009)

What you want is a gravity bong. I'll post up how I made mine.


----------

